# Front Wheel Weights on Ebay!!!



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Found these cast iron front wheel weights on ebay. These are the same as the 33lb original bolens wheel weights except they don't have "bolens" embossed on them. I bought 2 sets last week on monday and had them by thursday. They include 3 sets of different length bolts.
http://search-desc.ebay.com/bolens-...00QQsopostalZQ5AIPQ2FPostalQQsosortpropertyZ1


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's one on a rim
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4782>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Man I would love to pick up a set. Only problem is my Ingersoll's have the valve stem on the out side of the wheel. How much of a PITA is it to R&R these things??? My tractors are REAL front light, and realy no other way to add any usefull weight to them. Did you have to drill holes in your wheels, or were the holes allready there?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
The bolens rims are already set up for front weights. The wheel is reversable so the tire valve is on the inside and the mounting holes are there already.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Man I would love to pick up a set. Only problem is my Ingersoll's have the valve stem on the out side of the wheel. How much of a PITA is it to R&R these things??? My tractors are REAL front light, and realy no other way to add any usefull weight to them. Did you have to drill holes in your wheels, or were the holes allready there? *


Hey Paul,
Yet another reason to get started on that back yard foundry and snatch up that old lathe.

They would be a piece of cake to make. 

Just look at all the items one could make by casting for all these machines in need of parts.........and with a bit of practice cast iron is doable in the back yard.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

will front wheel weights do much of anytihng if you anre not all wheel drive? 

When using my blower, and trying to turn, my front wheels skid for a while before actually digging in.. 
would wheel weights do much? 

id think with the blower unit on.. there would be lots of weightr on the front end...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya been thinking of checking it out. Seems like it is not that costly, and one more thing to add to my list of things I can do myself.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *will front wheel weights do much of anytihng if you anre not all wheel drive?
> 
> When using my blower, and trying to turn, my front wheels skid for a while before actually digging in..
> ...



In that case probably not. That sounds like a tire issue. My problems come in when I have my splitter on my 224, and when I have the vac/bagger on my 444. Lot of weight, and realy lightens the front end.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul you couldn't take the front wheels off and drill a hole in the back side of the rim for the valve stem and use a tube:question:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
I think they would help even with the blower. The blower's weight is way out in front of the wheels. Just like rear weights help even though the rider sitting directly above the rear wheels weighs more than the rear wheel weights. These put the weight directly on the wheels themselves.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Paul you couldn't take the front wheels off and drill a hole in the back side of the rim for the valve stem and use a tube:question: *


That would work. I always run tubes anyway. Weld in a little filler to the old hole. Hmmm may work.


----------



## ken8562000 (Sep 30, 2004)

I could not resist .. I just bought two sets myself
Thanks for the heads up


----------

